# I Have A Big Support Group



## Lon (Jun 24, 2017)

I live in a age restricted (55+) very nice apartment complex. http://www.westwoodbluffs.com/

I have lived here for almost three years. Lisa the manager is a super Lady and I believe she knows the personal history of all the residents. In fact, I told her she she should write a book. I nod, wave and say Hi  or Hello to other residents, but avoid conversation due to my severe hearing loss, as a result, some thought I was pretty stand offish. I can talk with Lisa some what because her tonal & frequency plus my lip reading aids some what. At any rate it seems like everyone knows that I will be getting a COCHLEAR IMPLANT and I have received notes in my mail box and under my door wishing me well and saying they look forward to a conversation. I really appreciate that. I have also joined a On Line Support Group for people that have COCHLEAR IMPLANTS. Many of my questions and concerns have been answered by this international group.

I appreciate as well the support of some of the members of this Forum.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 24, 2017)

You'll always have my support Lon.  I can sympathize with you regarding your hearing problem.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm happy that you have a big support group Lon, and I really do hope that your cochlear implant helps a lot for you to enjoy conversations with those nice folks around you. :love_heart:


----------



## Manatee (Jun 24, 2017)

I will be interested to hear well how the implant works.  I have mild hearing loss, but you never know.  My mother was deaf as the proverbial post.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 25, 2017)

Sounds great Lon. My complex isn't restricted but we have a great office staff that makes me feel welcome and helps me.  Your implants will enhance your life, I know and I wish you the best and will be including you in my prayers for all good things.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 25, 2017)

I wish you well Lon ...all the way from Australia ...it's wonderfull having "our forum " for all of us to enjoy and express ourselves by being able to communicate with people our age group ,I'd imagine you have a book full of wonderfull conversations you want catch up on with family, friends ,and residents in your community when you can hear again Lon


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 25, 2017)

Good Luck. And keep in touch.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jun 25, 2017)

Best wishes Lon..   :encouragement:


----------



## Lon (Jun 28, 2017)

Kadee46 said:


> I wish you well Lon ...all the way from Australia ...it's wonderfull having "our forum " for all of us to enjoy and express ourselves by being able to communicate with people our age group ,I'd imagine you have a book full of wonderfull conversations you want catch up on with family, friends ,and residents in your community when you can hear again Lon



Chochlear is the company that will provide the implant & equipment. They are Aussie owned and do 85% of the world's Cochlear Implants.
Two other American companies do only 15%. The modern Implant was invented by a Aussie doctor.


----------

